# failed sauce attempt



## grindstaff3 (Jun 13, 2008)

so i tried to make a basic sauce with tomato sauce, tomato paste, and tiny bits of other things. the sauce basically tasted like spicy ketchup. which wouldn't be bad with some fries but for bbq this weekend it wasn't what i was wanting. how do the guys with their names on the bottle get that thick but smooth flavorfull sauce.  does anyone have a good starter recipe that can be added to for a tomoato based bbq sauce for some pork this weekend and ribs next?


----------



## coyote (Jun 13, 2008)

i found this putzin around..more sauce then ya use in a life time..I reckon read a couple and see what ya come up with..please give feed back if ya do..my recipe book is at home I need to bring it..
http://www.davidtinney.net/barbecue-sauce-recipe.html


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 13, 2008)

They buy store bought and put their label on it!


----------



## desertlites (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.astray.com/recipes/?search=Rubs-    a start on rubs for u-go to there main site and u will find sauces also. hope this helps.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 13, 2008)

These should keep ya busy also


http://www.bbq-porch.org/recipes/html/C3.htm
http://www.geocities.com/NapaValley/...ces/index.html
http://www.jurassicpork.com/Recipes.asp
http://www.recipesource.com/side-dis.../indexall.html


----------



## ronp (Jun 13, 2008)

I really like this one, I found it here.


*Lone Steer Brisket Sauce*

3/4 pound Beef Fat cut from Steaks,roasts or *Brisket* :shock: 

2 Cups Ketchup

1/2 cup freshly Squeezed Lemon Juice

1/2 cup freshly Squeezed Lime Juice

1/2 cup Bourbon

1/2 cup packed Brown Sugar

1 onion, small chop

1 Tablespoon Smoky Hungarian Paprika

1 Teaspoon Celery Salt

1/2 teaspoon ground red pepper



Chop fat into large chunks and render in a cast iron skillet over medium heat until there is about 1 cup of fat in the pan.

Discard unmelted fat and any unwanted fiber that is left over in the melted fat.

Add all remaining ingredients and cover simmering 45 minutes to an Hour. Stirring so as not to burn.

Bottle or put in a sauceboat to pass around at the table

The recipe for this comes from *Barbecue America by Rick Browne & Jack Bettridge*

They say they got the recipe from afriend who scored it from an *un-named pitmaster at a tiny, greasy, smoky and incredibly popular Hole-In-The-Wall barbecue joint on the outskirts of Fort Worth!*

I have made and used this many times and it is simple and primo! I refrigerated, and removed the fat on the top. 
Hope this helps. It is also great if you smoke it for a while maybe 2 hours and stir. Yum!


----------



## grindstaff3 (Jun 13, 2008)

hey everybody thanks alot for all the info.  surely i can make 1 good sauce out of all of these. hey one more thing does anyone know anything about bottling.  like reusing an empty bbq sauce bottle?? how long would it keep??


----------



## seboke (Jun 13, 2008)

I use the same ketchup bottle I dumped the ketchup out of.  It never sticks around that long, but I'd have to guess that it will last as long as a bottle of ketchup does in the fridge!

I have not looked for another sauce recipe since I bought Jeff's.  I'd recommend that to anyone!


----------



## duckdawg (Jun 13, 2008)

^^ Agree.  We use Ketchup so fast, It doens't take too long to acquire an empty bottle.  I usually keep two to three on hand, and just keep em with the tupperware when not in use.


----------



## craig chamberlain (Jun 13, 2008)

I agree with you Seboke,since I got Jeff's sauce I haven't used or looked for any other sauce.I think it's just great,and when I serve it everyone else likes it.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 13, 2008)

One of the secrets to making a thick sauce is to cook it on simmer and let the sauce reduce. What you're trying to do is to remove the liquid (mostly water) content.

On old Army cook 'splained it to me this way (it ain't real accurate but you get the idea)-Tamater juice with some of the water removed is tamater sauce. Tamater sauce with the water remove is tamater paste. It will thicken up as more of the liquid is cooked off.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 14, 2008)

couldn't have said it any better dutch. i normally let my sauce simmer for about 30 mins. it gets nice and thick and turns a  dark, maroon-like color.


----------

